# legalization of marijuana



## inVeRted SpecTrum (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey guys!! It would be really helpful if you guys could help me with my sociology project. All I need is for people to answer some survey questions. The more the better. I basically want to find out what effect the legalization of marijuana would have on the amount of marijuana smokers there are. I think it would be really interesting to find out the results. Anyways I'd really appreciate your help!:happy:

Survey:

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
a. yes b. no
2. If marijuana was legalized would you
a. smoke more/ start smoking
b. smoke less/ stop smoking 
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
3. If marijuana cost more would you
a. smoke more/ start smoking
b. smoke less/ stop smoking 
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
4. If marijuana was made more available would you
a. smoke more/ start smoking
b. smoke less/ stop smoking 
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

> 1. Do you smoke marijuana?


No.


> 2. If marijuana was legalized would you


This would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked.


> 3. If marijuana cost more would you


This would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked.


> 4. If marijuana was made more available would you


This would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

inverted spectrum said:


> hey guys!! It would be really helpful if you guys could help me with my sociology project. All i need is for people to answer some survey questions. The more the better. I basically want to find out what effect the legalization of marijuana would have on the amount of marijuana smokers there are. I think it would be really interesting to find out the results. Anyways i'd really appreciate your help!:happy:
> 
> Survey:
> 
> ...


1. A
2. C
3. C
4. A


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

1.A
2.C
3.C
4.C

By a former smoker


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
a. yes 
2. If marijuana was legalized would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
3. If marijuana cost more would you 
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
4. If marijuana was made more available would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke


----------



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
a. yes 
2. If marijuana was legalized would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
3. If marijuana cost more would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
4. If marijuana was made more available would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

No across the board, will it ever be legalized in North America... I don't think so, it's too hard to tax. Plus narcotics serve other functions in society.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I do not smoke Marijuana. If it was a legal I probably would. Occasionally, not often.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
* b. no*

2. If marijuana was legalized would you
* c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked*

3. If marijuana cost more would you
*c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked*

4. If marijuana was made more available would you
*c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke*

If marijuana was legalized, that mght affect my likelihood of eventually trying the stuff once, just for the Hell of it, but the general act of smoking anything kinda grosses me out, so I don't think that it would become a habit for me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*1. Do you smoke marijuana?*
* b. no*

*2. If marijuana was legalized would you*
*c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked (although I might be more willing to try it)*

*3. If marijuana cost more would you*
*c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked*

*4. If marijuana was made more available would you*
*a. start smoking (but not much and not often)*


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

1. Do you smoke marijuana? Nope
a. yes b. no
2. If marijuana was legalized would you? Nope
a. smoke more/ start smoking- Neither
b. smoke less/ stop smoking - Never smoke
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked- 
3. If marijuana cost more would you- It would cost less if it was legalized.
a. smoke more/ start smoking- Still won't smoke it
b. smoke less/ stop smoking
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
4. If marijuana was made more available would you -Still won't touch it, just because it's there doesn't mean I'll smoke it, like alcohol, just because it's there doesn't mean I'll drink it
a. smoke more/ start smoking
b. smoke less/ stop smoking 
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke 


But seriously, it should be legalized. Some people _need_ it for medical conditions. It should be like alcohol, optional. I think alcohol is just as bad as it as a drug yet that's so socially accepted and why? It's no different. If it were legalized then there wouldn't be drug wars, we wouldn't have to fund drug dealers in prison, a lot of money for the economy would be saved, the crime rates would go down.

The media has completely exaggerated the affect marijuana, don't buy that crap but don't buy it either just to feel cool or whatever. You don't need it unless you're sick but for the reasons I've mentioned it should still be legalized.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Survey:

*1. Do you smoke marijuana?*
no
*2. If marijuana was legalized would you*
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
*3. If marijuana cost more would you*
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
*4. If marijuana was made more available would you*
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
been about 25 years since I smoked it. So the answer is yes, but not now.
2. If marijuana was legalized would you
If marijuana was legalized I would not smoke it due to bronchial issues (makes me cough too much) 
3. If marijuana cost more would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
4. If marijuana was made more available would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

inVeRted SpecTrum said:


> Hey guys!! It would be really helpful if you guys could help me with my sociology project. All I need is for people to answer some survey questions. The more the better. I basically want to find out what effect the legalization of marijuana would have on the amount of marijuana smokers there are. I think it would be really interesting to find out the results. Anyways I'd really appreciate your help!:happy:
> 
> Survey:
> 
> ...


1. a
2. c
3. c
4. c


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Survey:

*1. Do you smoke marijuana?*
Yes.
*2. If marijuana was legalized would you*
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
*3. If marijuana cost more would you*
d. grow my own.
*4. If marijuana was made more available would you*
c. smoke more.


----------



## inVeRted SpecTrum (Oct 3, 2009)

Perseus said:


> I do not smoke Marijuana. If it was a legal I probably would. Occasionally, not often.



So do you want me to put b, a, a, a for you?


also to everyone for the first question "do you smoke," just put which you would categorize yourself as more. For example if you've only smoked it once or haven't smoked in years you can just put no. Also feel free to discuss the topic accept just put A , B or C for your answers. For everyone who answered so far thanks. I still need more though so keep em comin!:happy:


----------



## inVeRted SpecTrum (Oct 3, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Survey:
> 
> *1. Do you smoke marijuana?*
> Yes.
> ...



true you could grow your own but for #3 I'll just put c.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
b. no

2. If marijuana was legalized would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked

3. If marijuana cost more would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked

4. If marijuana was made more available would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

inVeRted SpecTrum said:


> Hey guys!! It would be really helpful if you guys could help me with my sociology project. All I need is for people to answer some survey questions. The more the better. I basically want to find out what effect the legalization of marijuana would have on the amount of marijuana smokers there are. I think it would be really interesting to find out the results. Anyways I'd really appreciate your help!:happy:
> 
> Survey:
> 
> ...


 i would love to answer thiese questions but its kind of impossible since i can't predict the future


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Munchies said:


> i would love to answer thiese questions but its kind of impossible since i can't predict the future


That was immensely lame... it's a sociology project, so it's a matter about perception of the topic among societies, their studies, and present behavior towards change... it isn't freaking philosophy ffs.

A
A
B
C


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

1 - A
2 - C
3 - C
4 - C

Tell us how your project goes.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

inVeRted SpecTrum said:


> Hey guys!! It would be really helpful if you guys could help me with my sociology project. All I need is for people to answer some survey questions. The more the better. I basically want to find out what effect the legalization of marijuana would have on the amount of marijuana smokers there are. I think it would be really interesting to find out the results. Anyways I'd really appreciate your help!:happy:
> 
> Survey:
> 
> ...


1. b.
2. c.
3. c.
4. c.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Jorge said:


> That was immensely lame... it's a sociology project, so it's a matter about perception of the topic among societies, their studies, and present behavior towards change... it isn't freaking philosophy ffs.
> 
> A
> A
> ...


i dont know how it would affect me in the future, and thats MY perscpective, so fuck you and have a nice day


----------



## Apollos (Oct 7, 2009)

*1. Do you smoke marijuana?*
b. no

*2. If marijuana was legalized would you*
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked

*3. If marijuana cost more would you*
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked

*4. If marijuana was made more available would you*
a. smoke more/ start smoking


----------



## inVeRted SpecTrum (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for you help! So the results seem to be that most people will not change their habits very much based on these variables. So this was actually what I hypothecized. Hopefully this data isn't biased in any way (probably) but my other group members will be getting surveys so we'll see what they got!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Survey:

*1. Do you smoke marijuana?*
a. yes (occasionally...not often enough!)
*2. If marijuana was legalized would you*
a. smoke more/ start smoking
*3. If marijuana cost more would you*
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked
*4. If marijuana was made more available would you*
a. smoke more/ start smoking


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
*b. no (did once in my life)*
2. If marijuana was legalized would you
*c. this would not affect the amount I not smoked (I live in the Netherlands)*
3. If marijuana cost more would you
*c. this would not affect the amount I not smoked*
4. If marijuana was made more available would you
*c. this would not affect the amount I not smoke*


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

No across the board.

I support legalizing it though.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say I'd be behind some form of opening up most illicit drugs to controlled & regulated use at some point.


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Why don't you guys spend time debating, oh, I don't know? The size of applies and oranges? 

Marijuana is a drug. Period. It has no benefits aside from a few 'recreational' claims in people with chronic pain, and for that, there are other more effective drugs; thusly it's illegal for a reason. ​


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

Alcohol, tobacco. Hmm what benefits do those have?


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good point; none. So you can criminalise them too, if you ask me. The thing is though, you're going to have a huge portion of the population angry at you, so it's a better idea not to at the moment. If these two things are decriminalised though, why not decriminalise all such things? Hell, it's not hurting anyone, right? Wrong! In one way or another, that which is not 'hurting' anyone will show its impacts in the long run. Think outside the box.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

ks90 said:


> Why don't you guys spend time debating, oh, I don't know? The size of applies and oranges?
> 
> Marijuana is a drug. Period. It has no benefits aside from a few 'recreational' claims in people with chronic pain, and for that, there are other more effective drugs; thusly it's illegal for a reason. ​


 I know from experience that it is useful for something other than pain relief. It is the only thing I have found that keeps me from having horrible nightmares. I do not use pharmies, and have found no other natural remedy that works, even after much research and experimentation. That is the reason I answered yes on the first question. The reason I answered that my use would be unaffected by cost or availability is that I use only enough to serve this purpose. If I used more, I might develop a tolerance rendering it ineffective when I needed it. Even if it were more expensive, I would just have to sacrifice other things in order to get it, because being able to sleep without fear drastically improves my quality of life. I wish I had discovered it as a child. Instead, they put me on Xanax, which was supposed to help me sleep, but only made me have to struggle harder to stay awake, because it did not prevent nightmares. I had the tendency to panic when I felt myself getting sleepy against my will. This made me more likely to dream badly. I'm sure not being tired in school from lying awake in bed the night before, terrified of sleep, would have improved my performance both socially and academically. Also, not having the lingering doomed feeling in the pit of my stomach that kept me distracted for up to three days after each nightmare would have improved my focus. Legalizing marijuana would not make me smoke more of it, but it would make me less afraid to use it in situations where I must currently suffer in silence because I can't admit to friends and family that I use it, or am not allowed to do so when spending the night at their homes because they look down on it for being illegal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

ks90 said:


> Why don't you guys spend time debating, oh, I don't know? The size of applies and oranges?
> 
> Marijuana is a drug. Period. It has no benefits aside from a few 'recreational' claims in people with chronic pain, and for that, there are other more effective drugs; thusly it's illegal for a reason. ​


You are a moron. 

Go read scientific papers regarding it before you go on chanting "Drugs are bad! Marihuana is a drug! Marihuana is bad!" 

And I find it funny that you say "think outside the box", when your arguments come from typical arguments (and false) regarding the consequences of marihuana.

I mean really? Really?

And by the way, if you want to argue this, contact me through profile messages, cause I also find it moronic that you start a discussion in a thread that was not intended for it.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm so high I don't even care about what anyone is saying in this thread.


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Snail, thanks for the argument; I wasn't even aware of such and didn't know it could help with such a condition after seeing numerous sources both for and against.

User below snail: see her post for how to make an argument. But if you can't derive the answer via denotation, I'll give you a major hint: baseless accusations prove nothing. So, I'm almost sorry I offended you and your 'let's-try-to-fit-in-and-mindlessly-go-with-the-flow' habits. :frustrating:


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

ks90 said:


> Snail, thanks for the argument; I wasn't even aware of such and didn't know it could help with such a condition after seeing numerous sources both for and against.
> 
> User below snail: see her post for how to make an argument. But if you can't derive the answer via denotation, I'll give you a major hint: baseless accusations prove nothing. So, I'm almost sorry I offended you and your 'let's-try-to-fit-in-and-mindlessly-go-with-the-flow' habits. :frustrating:


Illegalising any harmfull in any form or strength substances would make things worse. If anything, substance 'abuse' and addictions should never be a criminal problem, but a public health issue. I think a piece of history that particular America has would have widened their views in politics a bit. (Al Capone, prohibition)


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

UNDERSTANDING YOUR HIGH -The Effects Of Marijuana On Consciousness - 420 Magazine


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Psilo said:


> UNDERSTANDING YOUR HIGH -The Effects Of Marijuana On Consciousness - 420 Magazine


from the article: 

Test:THC in your system allows you to see shimmering and movement in this image. The higher you are, the more pronounced are the effects.










i haven't smoked in months and i see shimmering and movement in this image... like it's a tunnel i'm flying through. is it just me? is being highly perceptive (pun!?) similar to being stoned? 

i'll never forget before i'd ever gotten high my sister (ENTJ) was trying to explain to me what it was like, to be on 'the otherside', and the more she described the more it seemed like life as i experienced it anyway... finally she gave up trying to explain and rolled her eyes at me and said something about me being born on the otherside. lol.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, when I was in high school, I asked the stoners what it felt like to be high, and when they described it, it sounded just like what I already experience all the time. When I finally tried it at the recommendation of a friend who thought it would help me get off of the Paxil, which had negative side effects, I discovered that it must effect everyone differently depending on what we are like before we use it. The stoner at school described how it made her more of an intuitive, but it turns me into a sensor. What it does to me is probably pretty close to how she feels without it and vice versa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

snail said:


> Yeah, when I was in high school, I asked the stoners what it felt like to be high, and when they described it, it sounded just like what I already experience all the time. When I finally tried it at the recommendation of a friend who thought it would help me get off of the Paxil, which had negative side effects, I discovered that it must effect everyone differently depending on what we are like before we use it. The stoner at school described how it made her more of an intuitive, but it turns me into a sensor. What it does to me is probably pretty close to how she feels without it and vice versa.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good point. I think it has a similar effect on me, I feel more in the moment and aware of sensations and surroundings. I also like to clean and organize when I get high. :bored: 

Maybe it depends on the kind of weed though too. Sometimes I get super creative intuitive, like so much I feel like I'm gonna explode.


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

This might interest you guys. Ehm, reading the title of the video here might feel like pun but...just watch.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> from the article:
> 
> Test:THC in your system allows you to see shimmering and movement in this image. The higher you are, the more pronounced are the effects.
> 
> ...


I am sooooo coming here next time I get high. This looks awesome.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Jorge said:


> I am sooooo coming here next time I get high. This looks awesome.


so it really doesn't move at all for you when you're sober?? i'm starting to feel nuts.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> so it really doesn't move at all for you when you're sober?? i'm starting to feel nuts.


It did, that's why I feel it will be more awesome when I'm NOT sober =)


----------



## Roland (Jun 1, 2009)

1. Do you smoke marijuana?
a. yes

2. If marijuana was legalized would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoked

3. If marijuana cost more would you
b. smoke less

4. If marijuana was made more available would you
c. this would not affect the amount I smoked/ not smoke

I started smoking weed when I was 15. During the summers I would smoke a few times a week mostly because it was always around me. During the school year I'd only smoke on weekends or for occasions. I stopped smoking weed regularly 1-2 years ago (im 20). 

I dont enjoy smoking weed like I used to. I rather be sober and in a productive state of mind (because for the most part im not productive when I smoke, and I get anti-social). Though I do very much enjoy smoking hash. Hash makes my mind run like crazy and I get very creative and energetic, lots of pro-activeness. But I don't smoke as much hash as I would like to (less than once a month?), perhaps because it's less common, though I can easily get some whenever I want.


----------



## teflon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've come to realize the older I've gotten, that EVERYONE smokes marijuana...

I don't care if they legalize it or not... I would love for it to be decriminalized, but I'd still smoke either way.

The only REAL problem is drug testing for jobs (I'm on the job hunt so it's no hangin out with maryjane until I can get that taken care of)

I do have a lot of friends who would be out of a lot of money should they decide to legalize it too.

so all in all I've come to this sort of feeling toward it: In a perfect world, marijuana would be legal, yes. We do not live in a perfect world, however, and there's no use hoping for it to happen when clearly narrow-mindedness seems to be the dominant human tendency. So, I'm just going to go ahead and "do me" as they say... roud:


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

I have swine flu. 

I smoke a litle weed everyday, and I feel fine. I don't feel good by any means, but this plant is sure as fuckin hell a medicine


----------

